
Linkedin open-sources their distributed object store – Ambry - sriramsub
https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog/2016/05/introducing-and-open-sourcing-ambry---linkedins-new-distributed-
======
throwaway6497
Also, a quick knee-jerk question. How did Cassandra, HBase fail to meet your
requirements? I am sure you must have evaluated existing data-stores before
you went ahead building your own.

~~~
sriramsub
Those systems are designed for small values. Typically in the order of few
bytes to KB.

------
throwaway6497
side-question to OP who is probably the blog author: Which software was used
to generate the diagrams?

Haven't read the blog post or the paper but SIGMOD is a prestigious
conference. Congrats on the great work.

~~~
sriramsub
thank you. I used an app called paper on the IPAD.

